# Changer la taille d'un widget



## lepou (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous(tes),
J'ai mis la pendule du Dashboard sur le bureau Elle est donc affichée en permanence et je peux ainsi avoir l'heure de Brisbane, où habite mon fils. Avec Geek Tool, l'horloge est synchro avec celle du Mac et ne m'intéresse donc pas.
Ma question est la suivante: peut-on réduire la taille du widget ou diminuer son opacité vu que celui-ci est obligatoirement au premier plan, devant les fenêtres des applics.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide         À+


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2011)

Hello.

À ma connaissance, non, je ne pense pas.

Tu devrais peut-être te tourner vers les widgets Yahoo (ici : http://widgets.yahoo.com/tags/clocks).
Il y a des tonnes d'horloges.
Par exemple celle-ci, en première page


----------



## lepou (27 Mai 2011)

Merci wath68 pour la réponse.  
Je vais jeter un &#339;il du côté des widgets Yahoo voir si j'y trouve mon bonheur 
À + 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

Je viens d'essayer ces widgets mais les pendules sont toutes calées sur l'horloge du Mac 
Il y en a une appelée "international clock" mais c'est seulement la langue de l'affichage qui change et non pas le "fuseau horaire" ! Tant pis, je garde mon widget Dashboard ! C'était bien tenté :rateau:
À+ et bonne soirée à tous(tes) 
Mais à regarder de + près ta capture d'écran, je me demande si je n'ai pas raté qq chose ?? Des horloges qui donnent l'heure autre que celle du Mac ??


----------



## wath68 (27 Mai 2011)

Oui, je pense que tu as raté l'essentiel ... clic droit sur le widget et paramètrer le bin's.


----------



## lepou (28 Mai 2011)

Oups ! :rose:
Je n'avais pas pensé au clic droit !  Mille merci 
Bonne journée


----------

